# Ireland's deficit the largest in Europe



## Shawady (22 Apr 2010)

The €4 billion put into Anglo last year has to appear on the government's current spending balance sheet.
I suppose the 3% target is even more unlikely to be met now.
Don't fully understand the significance but was wondering will other money put into the banks have to appear as current spending?

http://www.rte.ie/business/2010/0422/budget.html


----------



## shanegl (22 Apr 2010)

> *Current expenditure* is recurring spending or, in other  words, spending on items that are consumed and only last a limited  period of time.



Couldn't have described the Anglo payments better myself.


----------



## canicemcavoy (22 Apr 2010)

You'll never beat the Irish.


----------



## Mixednuts (23 Apr 2010)

Surley this is major bad news ?

This would have to have an impact on our borrowing rating from world banks , something Brian Lenihan has tried to avoid in a big way .
Have we done full circle and are still no better off ? Worst credit rating now than Greece .

FFS I fear for my kids future .

MODS: can we have a thread where anything goes . Say what you want , no holds barred ? I for one have gut full of obscenity's I wanna get off my chest about the feckers who got us (and future generations)  into this mess.
Impossible I know , off to the open field with me then ... Ssssccccrrrreeeaaammmmm .


----------



## brendanyumo (23 Apr 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> You'll never beat the Irish.


..For screwing it up! Two solocitors 'running the country'.....so many people suffering because they don't know what they're doing.It's sad what these people have done to the 26 counties.They have bankrupt the southern part of the island.Sad.


----------

